# Pink Pole



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

So I have been looking for a pink pole for the wife. I have read here on the forums that I can have one made or buy one from castaway rods. Castaway rods is about $70 plus shipping. Do they hold up to usage? Any input helps. Thanks.:texasflag


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The pink castaways are great for the money. I got my wife one about 3 years ago and its holding up fine.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Think I will make the call for one tomorrow. I can always trust the words of Sharkchum. :texasflag


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Castaway makes a decent rod for cheap. You should be fine.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> The pink castaways are great for the money. I got my wife one about 3 years ago and its holding up fine.


x2


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

I wanted a pink rod for my daughter for Christmas. I drove over to Castaway and picked up a pink blank to build her one. Seems like a decent blank. It's a little heavier then what I usually build on but I'm use to sub 3 oz rods  I also got her a Chronarch 201E6 to sit on top. I think the combo will look and fish great! I did go back and fill in the rest of the butt with epoxy in the decal area. I was trying to cut down on weight but it didn't look right and I needed a little more weight to balance the rod.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Bought the wife a Pink Castaway spinning rod at the Fishing show last year, she loves it. She needs a second rod, so this year I got her a pink FTU.


----------



## bingorocks (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm sorry but when your wife said she wanted a pink pole for Christmas, you should have been all over that one.


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

There was a person that posted before on her about the Castaway pink rode. Pulled up from the archives. Does any one know if this a Castaway rep (Randi Roberson)?


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

SaltWater Hook'n said:


> There was a person that posted before on her about the Castaway pink rode. Pulled up from the archives. Does any one know if this a Castaway rep (Randi Roberson)?


She work the front desk when you walk in Castaway. Just shoot her an email and she'll get back pretty quick! She's a pretty nice girl. [email protected]


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Got the wife the pink Castaway and she was thrilled! Just have to get some time to start fishing.:texasflag


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Billystix will make one as well but it'll cost a bit more!


----------

